# Spear hunting in Texas?



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it legal to kill a deer with a spear in texas? I looked on the tpwd website but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mason m said:


> Is it legal to kill a deer with a spear in texas? I looked on the tpwd website but couldn't find anything.


I've asked the same question here before. Most said no, only non game animals. I have also email tpwd with no response to date. Please post results if you hear otherwise.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Why?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure if it is legal to knife them either so be careful.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> Why?


Cause shooting a deer with a rifle isn't fun!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Texican89 said:


> I've asked the same question here before. Most said no, only non game animals. I have also email tpwd with no response to date. Please post results if you hear otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


I will let you know what I find out its wierd how there's nothing on the tpwd website


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Mason m said:


> I will let you know what I find out its wierd how there's nothing on the tpwd website


They only list legal means for taking a deer, and spears are not listed as a legal means.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I will definitely email them again. On another note have you seen all the big game Tim Wells has speared? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is the thread I started. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=511868

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Texican89 said:


> I will definitely email them again. On another note have you seen all the big game Tim Wells has speared?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Lol that's what gave me the idea of spearing and deer but it looks like I'm going to have to just go with a hog.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup. Maybe we can start a petition? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

It would probably take a lot of work to get something like that passed and I doubt there's many people that would want to kill a deer with a spear but it's worth a shot I recon!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

There IS a reason you can't...nuff said....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mason m said:


> Cause shooting a deer with a rifle isn't fun!


SO at 16 you have taken SO many its not fun anymore, if you want to do something fun, go shove a hot poker up a bobcats arse....WW


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

As long as you're at it, I'd like to get a flamethrower season(if possible?) so as to save meat(no bullet hole/ruined meat) and it is bound to save cooking/cleaning time...

Could you please champion my request too?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tough crowd today

Â©


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

the hook said:


> As long as you're at it, I'd like to get a flamethrower season(if possible?) so as to save meat(no bullet hole/ruined meat) and it is bound to save cooking/cleaning time...
> 
> Could you please champion my request too?


I guess I can do that for you in the mean time you can go play in the street.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

At 16,I carried at speer on me at all times.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

This thread has had a slow start but I think it's starting to gain momentum


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Somebody needs a nap.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Mason m said:


> I guess I can do that for you in the mean time you can go play in the street.


Hey buddy, don't take it personal...It's the net....I did hear of some ************** that DO hunt, just where slips my mind:rotfl:


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

It is a fair question since it is legal in many states.. There are dozens of videos of kills with spears online. I have not done it myself but a buddy of mine from another state has been practicing on pigs for about a year. He is good enough that I would trust him to ethically kill a deer with a good throw any day. It does take a lot of practice and takes the right person who isn't just going to start launching spears a week after he gets one. As for legality in Texas, I couldn't tell you. Good luck either way. And if rifle doesn't get your blood pumping (kind of how I feel sometimes) maybe work your way up the ladder with a shotgun, crossbow, pistol, bow, long bow etc.. Lots of options that are plenty challenging. I only bow hunt now and its like shooting my first deer every time


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Give the young man a break. When I was at that age i was dreaming up the idea to build a shotgun out of 2" pipe to shoot more ducks in a single shot. I had no idea that it had already been invented by professional hunters years before and was called a punt gun I believe. glad I did not try it. I would probably not be writing this now.

Keep on dreaming while you are young. Just be sure it is legal, and be safe doing it.

Shallow


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^.
&/# in. water pipe...
did it.
only once.


----------

